# mv mit Aktivitätsausgabe



## jemand anders (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

wie kann ich einem Shell-Script mitgeben, dass ausgegeben wird, was gerade getan wird?

Wenn das Script z. B folgendes macht

```
mv a nach b
cp c nach y
```
dann will ich das auf dem Bildschirm sehen.

```
$ mv a nach b
$ cp c nach y
```
Ggf. und vlt. sogar noch besser mit den Files in diesem Fall.

Grüße

PS: Schickes neues Design


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. Mai 2018)

Hi,

das kannst du über die Option "-v" anschalten.

```
cp -v foo /wohin/auch/immer
mv -v bar /wohin/du/willst
```

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jemand anders (24. Mai 2018)

Aha, nun verstehe ich "mv --help" 

```
-v, --verbose                Erklärung über Abläufe ausgeben
```


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. Mai 2018)

Hi,

es gibt im *nix Umfeld ein paar Optionen, die bei diversen Programmen das gleiche bedeuten.
"-h oder --help": Hilfe anzeigen
"-v oder --verbose": Mehr Ausgaben anzeigen
"-q oder --quiet": Keine Ausgaben anzeigen
"-V oder --version": Versionsnummer ausgeben

Die fallen mir auf die schnelle ein, es gibt aber sicherlich noch ein paar mehr.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jemand anders (24. Mai 2018)

Weißt du, wie ich die Konsole bzw. die Hilfe-Texte auf Englisch umstelle? 
Ich hatte die Option -v wohl gesehen, konnte aber mit "Erklärung über Abläufe ausgeben" nichts anfangen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. Mai 2018)

Hi,

du könntest vor deinem Befehl meines Wissens nach folgendes schreiben:

```
LC_ALL=C mv --help
# oder
LANG=C mv --help
```

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jemand anders (25. Mai 2018)

Das ist auf jeden Fall aussagekräftiger als "Erklärung über Abläufe ausgeben":

```
LANG=C mv --help
...
-v, --verbose                explain what is being done
...
```
Wie dem auch sei, es ist dennoch nicht das, was ich eigentlich gesucht habe.
Eigentlich suche ich das, was z. B. rsync mit stats und progress anzeigt.
D. h. wenn ich 

```
cp -v foo /wohin/auch/immer
mv -v bar /wohin/du/willst
```
ausführe, würde ich gerne wissen wollen, welche Dateien abgearbeitet werden.

PS: Wäre gut, wenn man vor Erfassung seines Kommentars die neuen Datenschutzbedingungen und deren letzte Version bestätigen könnte, weil der erfasste Text danach weg ist. :-/


----------



## Zvoni (25. Mai 2018)

kennst du mmv?
https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/1-mmv/


----------



## jemand anders (25. Mai 2018)

Nein, bisher nicht.


----------



## Zvoni (25. Mai 2018)

Lies dir mal die Doku durch.
Speziell den "Reports"-Teil (unteres Drittel)


----------

